# The Depp of a Movie Star's Generosity



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2009)

> *Report: Johnny Depp Leaves $4K Tip For Chicago Waiter*
> June 24, 2009
> http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/access-hollywood-johnny-depp-tip.html
> *CHICAGO, Ill.* -- Johnny Depp has previously said that money isn't the key to happiness.
> ...


Usually a $4400.00 bill would garner a 15% tip of $660.00, but obviously Depp saw how hard the guy worked and how he was willing to stay up and keep serving long after they closed, appreciated it... A LOT! 
I don't see this as a gimmick or a smarmy way to get more attention. Depp is a huge star by all rights and purposes so I think he probably has a generous nature. 

Now, if he would ONLY come on one of my Ruby Falls Cave tours...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 24, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Now, if he would ONLY come on one of my Ruby Falls Cave tours...



Don't forget to tip your caver.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 24, 2009)

How a person tips is a true measure of their character, IMO. I know this because I waited tables in college .


----------



## elder999 (Jun 24, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> How a person tips is a true measure of their character, IMO. I know this because I waited tables in college .


'

I've waited tables. _It *really* sucked._ Some people like it, though. 

My formula: everyone starts at 20%, and it works up or down from there, depending on the waiter's performance. I seldom have to tip less than 15%, and even more seldom tip 25% or more, but I am known as a "good tipper," and the restaurants that know us as "regulars" know us that way, and as "good customers." 

What Depp did was above and beyond, and shows *loads* of class, under the circumstances, but it's _relative_. A guy who's going to foot the bill for a $4000 steak dinner really doesn't care about another $4000 tip. It's generous, and classy, but it's not like he woke up today saying, _What did I *do*????_, like the guy who wasted $2500 on lap-dances the previous night. :lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2009)

Depp though seems to have done this a few times in the past. Couple of people I know who've dealt with him says he's a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2009)

elder999 said:


> '
> 
> I've waited tables. _It *really* sucked._ Some people like it, though.
> 
> ...


I waited tables as well in several different places. At a two star mexican restaurant the tips were pretty decent but not great. Worked at a Pizza Hut as a waiter... that totally sucked. Hence forth I tend to tip pretty good whenever I dine in there or other places where I'm being served. Other places weren't all that good ... maybe I was a crappy waiter or simply where I worked at the patrons weren't that generous. 
I get tips now as a tour guide and some days are alright, others suck and some just down right fantastic. Last Monday I managed $65.00 whereas my average is 15-20 bucks with an average of 3 tours a day. Some of the other guides have better averages. 

Mr. Depp has indeed a good reputation as being genuinely a good guy all around from other sources I've read. He's not the highest paid star in Hollywood but among the top 10. Still this hasn't gone to his head obviously. It's nice to know that those who rise to stardom are able to keep a reasonable sense of themselves as everyday persons doing a job and getting well paid for it.


----------

